# Piece for Classical Guitar and Orchestra



## adrian allan (May 31, 2008)

Hi

I wrote this short rondo for classical guitar and (virtual) orchestra.

You can see me playing it here on youtube:






Or for better audio quality, download the MP3 here:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ngcwrjo7mqv

Please give any thoughts or suggestions.

Best wishes

Adrian


----------

